# removal costs



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

We're hoping to move to Cyprus in June and have started looking at shipping costs!!! . We have the contents more or less of a 4 bedroomed house (less wardrobes) and a car which we wish to bring and would be interested in any tips/info on rough costs. I have had one quote for £7000 which nearly knocked me off my feet. Is it really that expensive or can we get it cheaper? That, I must admit, was including them packing and unloading etc.. as the thought of doing it ourselves makes it all the more stressful. Any info gratefully recieved. Thanks


----------



## JennyHG (Mar 24, 2009)

I completely agree with you that packing and unloading yourself is a daunting task. A professional company will check the condition of all your items and use specialist packing materials giving you peace of mind. They should also be able to take away the used packaging after arrival at your destination.

Contact several companies and compare quotes. If you find a company that you like who are a little more expensive, do mention the other quotes you have had as they may find a way to be more competitive on price.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

£7k is a bad quote, even for a full service. We paid less than £4k including insurance for a 40' container with a car, a piano and the full service. everything was packed, loaded, shipped, unloaded, unpacked and the car was sorted out at customs for us and everything. 

We had quotes between £2.5 & £4.5k. We chose Burkes because they exported to Cyprus regularly and we felt confident that they would treat our stuff with respect. The goods were packed and the container loaded over a period of two days. All we had to do was make tea for the men and direct where the items would go in the new house.!

I went to the Place in the Sun Exhibition in London, a number of removal firms were there and we got quotes from all of them. we also looked in magazines and the yellow pages for other possibles. I was worried about moving the car and the piano and wanted a company that knew what they were doing.


----------



## JamesD (Apr 6, 2009)

I think you will find that it is worth paying a little extra for this.


----------

